# Beware Of Breeze - Ruined My Life



## Chiguyrick (Jul 12, 2015)

A while back I posted a review and comments of the predatory practices of the car leasing company Breeze. A lot has happened since then and below are the updates I've posted on Yelp and have copied into here. It's a bit long but for good reasons. These people are heartless and cruel and not to be trusted under any circumstances. Here's my Yelp posting:

I don't recall if I mentioned in my primary review that just before Thanksgiving, under the weight of $750,000 of hospital debt for my recently deceased spouse's medical care, and the brutal and malicious acts of an evil condo association I was evicted from my home of 10 years by said association. I have been homeless since. 

I mention that because most of my ever-shrinking income working for Uber (as they incessantly keep recruiting new drivers and lowering fares) and the fact I stay in hotels whenever possible so I can be safe, warm and cleaned up enough to work, nearly all of my income is eaten up. I've discussed this repeatedly with Breeze and even asked for their help, at least a company donation to my gofundme.com page to raise the funds to get into an apartment. Those appeals go constantly unanswered of course and they even threatened to deactivate my car on Christmas Eve and leave me freezing on a sidewalk for the holidays. 

Most recently it seems I cannot drive the car around the block without them slapping me with about $100 each week in mileage overage charges and of course the $5 late fees. Last week I paid them $400 and this week I'm further in debt to them than I was before that payment. They are heartless, merciless and relentless. I receive threats via email, phone and text 2 or 3 times a day usually and I am trapped. Relinquish the car and I have no income and nowhere to sleep or be protected from the elements. Keep it and I'll just sink deeper and deeper until they deactivate me and put me on the street anyhow. They are planning to do so in the next 48 hours I believe if I don't give them another $500. So they want $900 in a week's time from a homeless Uber driver. And I'll still be in the hole to them another $300. With their constant overage charges this car now costs me $300 wk. that's insane. It is usury and it should be against the law. It certainly is against any human ethics or morality I know. 

That is what you can come to expect with Breese. Don't walk away from them. Run like freaking hell. They'll smile and tell you how much they care while they sharpen their carving knives made specifically for your back and they'll pick your pocket as they do these things to boot. I hear Mark Cuban is an investor in this sham company. If I were him I'd pull out in shear shame before I got pegged for killing off the homeless for fun and profit. 

FINAL UPDATE

Well it looks like my life is over. 

The monsters at this disgusting joke of a car lease company, contacted me this evening. After paying them almost $1000 this week and bringing my balance with them to zero they've decided to terminate my lease on Monday leaving me with no way to build any kind of life or future for myself. As of Monday at 10:30 am I will be without a car, without any way to work and will be sleeping on the street. And they won't give me a break even though I begged them not to do this and I be olive this is fully retaliatory for my sharing my story on places like Yelp. The company is nothing but a batch of cruel, selfish, heartless monsters and no one should ever do business with these inhuman filth. 

In 48 hours I'll be on the streets. And without any way to make an income and save myself. It's over. My life is utterly ruined. They've left me with nothing else and nowhere else to turn. 

Thanks Breeze.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm new to this.... you story sounds like it really sucks but how and I truely mean how is this vehicle been coating you so much? 

ps sorry to hear about your wife.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry you have had to go through all of this. 

This really does suck. 

It also demonstrates the trap that Uber drivers fall into. These Breeze folks are evil. But they have also done you a huge favor. 

They have got you out of the highly addictive Uber driving habit. 

Now go out and find another job with a company that will actually put you on their payroll and move on with your life and quit chasing the Uber Unicorn. 

No one is going to do this for you. You have to do it yourself. 

There is nothing wrong with going to work for a fast food place. The jobs are plentiful and they all pay more than Uber. This will at least allow you to get stabilized and get back on your feet. It doesn't have to be forever. It can just be for just a while. It's been my experience these establishments can use some more employees that have good work ethic and customer service skills. You sound like you have both.


----------



## Chiguyrick (Jul 12, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> I'm new to this.... you story sounds like it really sucks but how and I truely mean how is this vehicle been coating you so much?
> 
> ps sorry to hear about your wife.





sidewazzz said:


> I'm new to this.... you story sounds like it really sucks but how and I truely mean how is this vehicle been coating you so much?
> 
> ps sorry to hear about your wife.


They charge $195 wk for the car lease and they only allow you 600 miles wk before they start charging you a fortune for every mile you go over plus $5 per day if you're behind even a penny on your bill. I've struggled all along because the car basically has been costing me $330 wk with all their additional fees and nearly every penny I make goes into gas, insurance, and having to pay for rooms to stay in whenever I can. If I'm lucky I can keep a roof over my head maybe 5 nights a week for about $400-$500. Then factor in having to pay to eat every meal out every day and if I'm very lucky my basic living expenses including phone cost me in the area of $700 wk and that's sleeping in the car between 2-3 nights a week. Once I got behind with Breeze they were merciless. They wouldn't cut me any slack and every time I paid them back they would come telling me I owed them even more than I did now than before I paid them. To get out of this cycle I got my family to give me almost $800 to help me pay off Breeze and get totally caught up which I did this morning and this evening they demanded the car back. I've talked to them and I've pleaded with them. They don't give a damn at all. They've known my situation for months and at any time they could have given me a break. Could have forgiven the late and overage fees, could have done a million things to help but they don't care one bit. And they know they're putting me on the street and ending any chance I have of getting out of this and getting a home and they don't care. They took my last $1000 and then as thanks they kicked me out onto the cold Chicago streets for my effort to get them their damn money. I would have had a home again two months ago but they raided my checking account without my permission when I was literally on my way to sign a lease on a place. These people are just heartless and don't even keep their own promises. I can only hope that karma or if you like, God, punishes them for what could very well be negligent homicide when I freeze to death in an alleyway next week. I just needed a little cooperation and a break and they broke me alright. They took my last chance away from me for a few damned dollars. Monsters.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

They charge you .32 cents a mile for the car if you use all 600 miles. And Uber will pay you .48 cents a mile for loaded miles and nothing for unloaded miles. Since it takes at least 2 dead miles for every loaded mile than means it costs you at least .64 cents a mile from Breeze.

You can't pay .64 cents a mile to Breeze when Uber is only paying you .48 cents a mile.

You are going backwards. The math does not work.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Chiguyrick said:


> They charge $195 wk for the car lease and they only allow you 600 miles wk before they start charging you a fortune for every mile you go over plus $5 per day if you're behind even a penny on your bill. I've struggled all along because the car basically has been costing me $330 wk with all their additional fees and nearly every penny I make goes into gas, insurance, and having to pay for rooms to stay in whenever I can. If I'm lucky I can keep a roof over my head maybe 5 nights a week for about $400-$500. Then factor in having to pay to eat every meal out every day and if I'm very lucky my basic living expenses including phone cost me in the area of $700 wk and that's sleeping in the car between 2-3 nights a week. Once I got behind with Breeze they were merciless. They wouldn't cut me any slack and every time I paid them back they would come telling me I owed them even more than I did now than before I paid them. To get out of this cycle I got my family to give me almost $800 to help me pay off Breeze and get totally caught up which I did this morning and this evening they demanded the car back. I've talked to them and I've pleaded with them. They don't give a damn at all. They've known my situation for months and at any time they could have given me a break. Could have forgiven the late and overage fees, could have done a million things to help but they don't care one bit. And they know they're putting me on the street and ending any chance I have of getting out of this and getting a home and they don't care. They took my last $1000 and then as thanks they kicked me out onto the cold Chicago streets for my effort to get them their damn money. I would have had a home again two months ago but they raided my checking account without my permission when I was literally on my way to sign a lease on a place. These people are just heartless and don't even keep their own promises. I can only hope that karma or if you like, God, punishes them for what could very well be negligent homicide when I freeze to death in an alleyway next week. I just needed a little cooperation and a break and they broke me alright. They took my last chance away from me for a few damned dollars. Monsters.


you seem to be in tough spot, have you considered not paying them and giving the car back>?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Keep the car. Quit paying them.
Maybe in a few weeks you'll have enough money to rent a room somewhere...
It's not like it will hurt your credit at this point.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I tend to agree. I would have just given them their car back and stopped paying. Use the money to find a place to live.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

Chiguyrick said:


> A while back I posted a review and comments of the predatory practices of the car leasing company Breeze. A lot has happened since then and below are the updates I've posted on Yelp and have copied into here. It's a bit long but for good reasons. These people are heartless and cruel and not to be trusted under any circumstances. Here's my Yelp posting:
> 
> I don't recall if I mentioned in my primary review that just before Thanksgiving, under the weight of $750,000 of hospital debt for my recently deceased spouse's medical care, and the brutal and malicious acts of an evil condo association I was evicted from my home of 10 years by said association. I have been homeless since.
> 
> ...


Hi bro, sorry to hear that why don't you apply for uber Xchange programme for car lease it s cheaper !!
After that find a job ! Über is the worst company ever ! I pray to God this criminal Travis gets untreatable cancer ! His the worst human being!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I was going to mention the Xchange program because it's only $160 a week and its a new car with no millage limitations. It's $250 down and take about 5 days to get the car.... just a thought


----------



## FiveBelow (Dec 22, 2015)

Please send me a link to your Go Fund Me account. Thanks.


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

Chiguyrick said:


> A while back I posted a review and comments of the predatory practices of the car leasing company Breeze. A lot has happened since then and below are the updates I've posted on Yelp and have copied into here. It's a bit long but for good reasons. These people are heartless and cruel and not to be trusted under any circumstances. Here's my Yelp posting:
> 
> I don't recall if I mentioned in my primary review that just before Thanksgiving, under the weight of $750,000 of hospital debt for my recently deceased spouse's medical care, and the brutal and malicious acts of an evil condo association I was evicted from my home of 10 years by said association. I have been homeless since.
> 
> ...


You sound like a literal terminal victim...


----------



## Chiguyrick (Jul 12, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> They charge you .32 cents a mile for the car if you use all 600 miles. And Uber will pay you .48 cents a mile for loaded miles and nothing for unloaded miles. Since it takes at least 2 dead miles for every loaded mile than means it costs you at least .64 cents a mile from Breeze.
> 
> You can't pay .64 cents a mile to Breeze when Uber is only paying you .48 cents a mile.
> 
> You are going backwards. The math does not work.


I absolutely agree. And if you drive less than 600 a week you cannot possibly afford the lease payment and have any chance in hell of having luxuries like, oh, a place to live or shelter or security or having the tooth pulled that's abscesses in my mouth for 3 months. To think I opted to pay them the full balance only to hand them do this to me when that money could've gotten my tooth fixed, gotten me a deposit on an apt. All sorts of things. They're liars and theives and I have zero doubt part of this is retaliation for me writing the reviews I did on them. I'd rather freeze in an alley though than let them so this to anyone else.


----------



## Chiguyrick (Jul 12, 2015)

FiveBelow said:


> Please send me a link to your Go Fund Me account. Thanks.


This link might get deleted by the forum but here it is. 
https://www.gofundme.com/9tbfxwmc

You may also find it under Ho Ho Homeless for the Holidays.


----------



## Chiguyrick (Jul 12, 2015)

sidewazzz said:


> you seem to be in tough spot, have you considered not paying them and giving the car back>?


I already paid them in full in the morning. 8 hours later they pulled this.


----------



## Chiguyrick (Jul 12, 2015)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I tend to agree. I would have just given them their car back and stopped paying. Use the money to find a place to live.


The problem is I was living in the car. Without the car I was on the street and without an income and these creeps twice raided my checking account without my permission when I tried to do just that. And they can and do remotely deactivate your car if your behind so you can not start not drive it. 


Bob Reynolds said:


> I tend to agree. I would have just given them their car back and stopped paying. Use the money to find a place to live.


----------



## Chiguyrick (Jul 12, 2015)

Wallricko said:


> You sound like a literal terminal victim...


People who get murdered or raped are victims. Victim is not a word to denote someone bring at fault. Do you think all people who are harmed by another are responsible for it? They had it coming to them? You've never been wronged? A victim wouldn't stand up for themselves or have fought alone to survive and work these last few months. You try it. I think I am a victim of deception and greed. That doesn't make me responsible nor weak. I did not seek this. I sought a way to work and earn my living. A victim would be on welfare.


----------



## Chiguyrick (Jul 12, 2015)

Micmac said:


> Hi bro, sorry to hear that why don't you apply for uber Xchange programme for car lease it s cheaper !!
> After that find a job ! Über is the worst company ever ! I pray to God this criminal Travis gets untreatable cancer ! His the worst human being!


Uber Xchange said I'm not qualified and will not reply to me and explain why. I thought the program was for people like me.


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

At this point your time will be much more well spent, looking for a real job (this takes time), asking family for help (be honest explain your situation, give them a solid game plan and don't be afraid of swallowing your pride). The last thing is... use what you have the referral fees, hustle at that and try to get drivers and passengers to sign up. Good luck


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

*Why not pursue legal advise?

Failing that, take the car & run away to some smaller town and just odd job it until your break comes along and it will.*


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Why would he take the car and go to smaller town? The car can be identified and he can be arrest for auto theft.


----------



## Bobby Loblaw (Aug 16, 2015)

*Report the car stolen, then sell it off to a chop shop, take that cash get another car then carry on with the plan.*


----------



## AshyLarry81 (Mar 2, 2015)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> *Report the car stolen, then sell it off to a chop shop, take that cash get another car then carry on with the plan.*


I'm pretty sure that's insurance fraud right there, which is a felony. If he wants a chance at a real job in the near future and a way out of his financial trouble, he can't have that on his record.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The op is an idiot playing the victim card. Heard that shit way too many times.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bobby Loblaw said:


> *Why not pursue legal advise?*





Bobby Loblaw said:


> *Report the car stolen, then sell it off to a chop shop, take that cash get another car then carry on with the plan.*


LOL

The mind of an uber driver.


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

Chiguyrick said:


> People who get murdered or raped are victims. Victim is not a word to denote someone bring at fault. Do you think all people who are harmed by another are responsible for it? They had it coming to them? You've never been wronged? A victim wouldn't stand up for themselves or have fought alone to survive and work these last few months. You try it. I think I am a victim of deception and greed. That doesn't make me responsible nor weak. I did not seek this. I sought a way to work and earn my living. A victim would be on welfare.


I did try it. I came out of the military and lived in the woods for 2 years while flipping burgers.

You are literally playing victim and begging for free hand outs. Hit the damn pavement and work.

We can donate to a career victim that thinks the combination of breeze and uber was a good idea to the amount of almost 3k, but we can't donate to our veterans who put their lives on the lines ? Lol okay

gofundme.com/9jbxzs

Downright disgusting, down freaking right disgusting.


----------



## 14gIV (Dec 12, 2015)

Sorry to hear op. Please tell me what you spent the $2500 from go fund me on and if explained as others have done on GFM I'll be happy to donate some $


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Bob Reynolds said:


> They charge you .32 cents a mile for the car if you use all 600 miles. And Uber will pay you .48 cents a mile for loaded miles and nothing for unloaded miles. Since it takes at least 2 dead miles for every loaded mile than means it costs you at least .64 cents a mile from Breeze.
> 
> You can't pay .64 cents a mile to Breeze when Uber is only paying you .48 cents a mile.
> 
> You are going backwards. The math does not work.


It completely shocks me when Uber partners with dealers for leases because it is basically impossible to make money for the driver. Uber and the dealer are the only people that win. They know you are going to default. Paying $800 a month for a car plus gas wtf?


----------



## Wallricko (Jul 17, 2015)

If anyone is donating to this slag, read his go fund me description

"Christmas was every bit as awful as I expected. My family never contacted me at all, I'm still battling bronchitis even if today, and on Christmas Day I endured a very humiliating dinner party with a "date" who ignored me and worked on picking up someone else there all evening." 


He's playing victim for profit.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I think the OP is missing the point that Breeze is meeting all of their obligations, he is the one not meeting his obligations.


----------



## bobbybq (Jan 13, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> The op is an idiot playing the victim card. Heard that shit way too many times.





Wallricko said:


> If anyone is donating to this slag, read his go fund me description
> 
> "Christmas was every bit as awful as I expected. My family never contacted me at all, I'm still battling bronchitis even if today, and on Christmas Day I endured a very humiliating dinner party with a "date" who ignored me and worked on picking up someone else there all evening."
> 
> He's playing victim for profit.


i agree


Wallricko said:


> He's playing victim for profit.


----------



## bobbybq (Jan 13, 2016)

What did you do with the money?


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

Wow $2500 raised plus money from family. Sorry but I've been about as broke as you can be with a family of 5 in one of the most expensive places in the country. No reason OP should be playing victim at this point. Make you own luck and stop begging.


----------



## bobbybq (Jan 13, 2016)

hello hello no more comments huh?


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

In alI seriousness.... it seems you are blaming everybody else for your problems. While I sympathize with you, there is ZERO chance you are telling the whole story.

750k in medical expense WTF. Where is your insurance? Step 1 after failing to have insurance (wtf, it's basically free) is to file for bankruptcy. How this hasn't happened is beyond me. This doesn't make sense and isn't adding up

Regarding your "brutal and malicious" condo association, why were you evicted? They can't evict you for no reason and it seems you are blaming them for something you did/ This doesn't make sense and isn't adding up

I have no idea what Breeze is, but if you owe them money, do you not expect them to collect? After paying off your balance (which they had to hound you for), why wouldn't they cancel your lease? You are bad for their business.... you don't pay on time and they have to chase you around for money you owe them. Stop blaming them, it's on you. There is no chance you are telling the whole story here, but to each his own.

Finally, there has to be a reason why you don't qualify for Uber Xchange. My cat could qualify for Uber Xchange. This doesn't make sense and isn't adding up. You put yourself in your position so the FIRST thing you have to do is STOP BLAMING THE WORLD FOR YOUR SITUATION. Stop playing a victim and turn things around. Instead of trying to get sympathy, you need to go get a real job.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

After reading the rest of the thread, I take back my statement about sympathizing with OP. He is nothing but a crying btch. Jesus, the world is to blame for his problems. In every case, he has messed up and is blaming someone for not giving them a handout. WTF. Pure piece of human trash.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Sorry for your troubles, but how much of the $750K have you paid? (My guess is NOTHING),;and for the evil condo association (I've been on condo boards, you likely haven't paid your maintenance fees in 6 months or more before they get around to evicting you), and for Breeze: If you had searched these forums before signing up, you would have seen me say it's IMPOSSIBLE to turn a profit with a Breeze Car:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/should-i-use-breeze.56039/#post-758309

How do we know this poster is even an Uber driver? He sounds like a scam artist.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> How do we know this poster is even an Uber driver? He sounds like a scam artist.


*Grossinger Hyundai / Santander Scam*


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Sorry for your troubles, but how much of the $750K have you paid? (My guess is NOTHING),;and for the evil condo association (I've been on condo boards, you likely haven't paid your maintenance fees in 6 months or more before they get around to evicting you), and for Breeze: If you had searched these forums before signing up, you would have seen me say it's IMPOSSIBLE to turn a profit with a Breeze Car:
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/should-i-use-breeze.56039/#post-758309
> 
> How do we know this poster is even an Uber driver? He sounds like a scam artist.


Read his gofundme page; he is basically begging for money while blaming the whole world for his troubles while taking no responsibility. I'm fairly confident that the majority of the story is a lie.


----------



## MTS (Oct 16, 2015)

Chiguyrick said:


> A while back I posted a review and comments of the predatory practices of the car leasing company Breeze. A lot has happened since then and below are the updates I've posted on Yelp and have copied into here. It's a bit long but for good reasons. These people are heartless and cruel and not to be trusted under any circumstances. Here's my Yelp posting:
> 
> I don't recall if I mentioned in my primary review that just before Thanksgiving, under the weight of $750,000 of hospital debt for my recently deceased spouse's medical care, and the brutal and malicious acts of an evil condo association I was evicted from my home of 10 years by said association. I have been homeless since.
> 
> ...


This is NOT about Uber or Breeze.
This IS about a scammer that obviously has found bleeding hearts on this forum, to the tune of nearly $2,000.
That is the only thing I feel sad about.


----------



## Body Politic (Jan 1, 2016)

Geez, you just have the most rotten luck with car purchases/leases don't you? Fool me once...

And it seems like EVERYONE is after you. Two dealerships/lease/finance companies, your ex-employer, condo association, the medical system, your own family, etc. Just the rottenest luck on Earth, huh?


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

steel108 said:


> In alI seriousness.... it seems you are blaming everybody else for your problems. While I sympathize with you, there is ZERO chance you are telling the whole story.
> 
> 750k in medical expense WTF. Where is your insurance? Step 1 after failing to have insurance (wtf, it's basically free) is to file for bankruptcy. How this hasn't happened is beyond me. This doesn't make sense and isn't adding up
> 
> ...


If you read his go fund me page he did file bankruptcy. Not sure even why he was on the hook for the medical money his spouse was a male (not that there is anything wrong with that) but wouldn't his insurance have covered it? Also he is a graphic designer by trade but can't find work?? I'm in the business and they are pretty highly sought after if they are any good. Just saying, like others have before me, this is a scammer looking for and by the site has successfully received money for his cause.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The fact this ***** made $2k moaning & *****ing still gives me hope suckers are plentiful. 

Fools & their money will part ways.


----------



## Peanutdriver (Feb 12, 2016)

Please.. You got almost 3 grand in your fundme.. Stop crying.. Go to a extended stay hotel and WALK to job until you get a car.. Unreal..


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

"I've discussed this repeatedly with Breeze and even asked for their help, at least a company donation to mygofundme.com page to raise the funds to get intoan apartment. Those appeals go constantlyunanswered of course and they even threatened todeactivate my car on Christmas Eve and leave mefreezing on a sidewalk for the holidays. "

Why would they donate to your gofundme?
It's weird to me you would even ask them to.
You are either in dire need of mental help, or on drugs.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Body Politic said:


> Geez, you just have the most rotten luck with car purchases/leases don't you? Fool me once...
> 
> And it seems like EVERYONE is after you. Two dealerships/lease/finance companies, your ex-employer, condo association, the medical system, your own family, etc. Just the rottenest luck on Earth, huh?


And don't forget everyone on this forum...

OK - this guy hasn't posted here in 16 days. Anyone notice that? The go fund me page went up long before that. His life was ruined before Breeze got involved. But I'm having difficulty understanding how anyone with almost perfect grammar and spelling (not calling him a Pulitzer laureate or anything) could be so hard up. He doesn't seem stupid or ignorant. Just his decisions propagate that...illusion?

I mean, who would EVER Uber with a car that had mileage limitations? Get a junk car, flip burgers, dig ditches, beans and rice, rice and beans.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Chiguyrick said:


> A while back I posted a review and comments of the predatory practices of the car leasing company Breeze. A lot has happened since then and below are the updates I've posted on Yelp and have copied into here. It's a bit long but for good reasons. These people are heartless and cruel and not to be trusted under any circumstances. Here's my Yelp posting:
> 
> I don't recall if I mentioned in my primary review that just before Thanksgiving, under the weight of $750,000 of hospital debt for my recently deceased spouse's medical care, and the brutal and malicious acts of an evil condo association I was evicted from my home of 10 years by said association. I have been homeless since.
> 
> ...


If you can make it out to Portland, Oregon...pass an FBI background check, have a 10 year clean driving record and don't mind being part of a driver-owned cab company doing battle against Uber , we can put you to work.

Most of us are military veterans, so if you have a DD-214, that would be great. Not a requirement, but it helps break the ice.


----------



## Body Politic (Jan 1, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> If you can make it out to Portland, Oregon...pass an FBI background check, have a 10 year clean driving record and don't mind being part of a driver-owned cab company doing battle against Uber , we can put you to work.
> 
> Most of us are military veterans, so if you have a DD-214, that would be great. Not a requirement, but it helps break the ice.


You really wanna take this scam-wad under your wing?


----------



## Philip G. (Feb 25, 2016)

So I have a breeze car and I also live in Chicago and what he's saying is mostly true... They deactivated my car once but it is a sinking ship as far as dumping money into a money pit. I don't have all those problems that's added on though. I fell behind major only because of that stupid ass airport pick ups at Ohare. I would be there all day just to make $60 and it's always pack. I now drive on the north side and make around $140-$150 a day. I told them I found a dealership that's willing to work with my credit and my notes will only be around $250-300 a month! Low miles and newer cars! It's called Drive Time ... You should look into them. I had a bad accident last year and it wasn't my fault but it was a jankie insurance company... Long story short I was stuck with a new car that was totaled and the balance went on my credit! I went from a 650 fico to 350, so trust me I understand debt and bad credit! If you can fill the application out successful and show them 3 months of recent pay stubs from uber or Lyft with $500 cash they will give you a car.... A nice one with a warranty! I hope this helps and anyone else that's doing a rideshare lease.


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

I looked at Breeze's banner ads for about 1 minute.

Went to their website, saw how bullshit their terms were. $250 up front, mileage limitation, nearly $200 a week.

I was like yeah screw you Breeze and screw you mark Cuban, go fool some other gullible people.
PSA to everyone who doesn't know already, always research before you sign onto *ANYTHING* new


----------



## Philip G. (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah I had no choice at the time because uber denied me too for a car. But this has been helpful while it last. Now it's time to get something that's not 800 a month plus $166 for car insurance!


----------



## JoinBreezeNOT (Sep 2, 2020)

Update,

Came across this forum. I was a Breeze customer, and for people here saying the Breeze was an evil company, don't worry, I took advantage of their vehicles. Their cars were re-rented as part of our fleet rental vehicles; I am sure we put a total of 100k combined mileages for three of their cars that they've leased it to us; after we've finished, we strip the usable parts [such as the batteries] in exchange with the died parts, and resell it. Then return their vehicle to them, and oh, GPS tracking and auto-disable? Na, not even a chance, mileage "limitation"? What limitation? The ODO looks "good"! Car leasing meets the ultimate machinic!  Years working closely with Tesla and Toyota, these little things are a walk in the park.

Excellent profit. I was not going to do something like this, but after they trying to f**k me over with my payments and leasing agreement, I told myself, they need to learn a lesson, not knowing what happens until it's too late.

Well, as of this time, they are dissolved.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I didn't read the entire thread, just the OP, but, did the OP even read and/or do the math before signing the contract ?


----------

